# New Concrete Shop Floor - what to do??????



## agallant (Jul 1, 2010)

What would you do to a new concrete floor in your shop? Leave it alone or epoxy coat it with something like Rust-Oleum Epoxy floor kit? Any other ideas?


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

I've always had concrete floors in shops that I've worked in but I've never done anything to them. In the first place I've always been in such a hurry to get the shop set up that I just haven't taken the time, and secondly, a raw concrete floor just really doesn't bother me. However, if you want to do it then I think that you should. If you don't you might really regret that you didn't.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## Bigun (Aug 24, 2014)

I sealed mine before the concrete completely cured out and had a mess with it peeling up all over. I scrapped it and never put anything else on it. It does create more dust if you sweep but now i've got dust collection set up with a dust rite and i'm done with sweeping. The only issue with sealers and epoxies is the texture being slick which shouldn't be too much an issue except coming in from rain or something.


----------



## badcrayon (Jun 1, 2013)

You could seal it with Amerlock clear sealer that helps cure the concrete than top it with urethane for a showroom style floor.


----------



## daddywoofdawg (Feb 1, 2014)

First be very shocked that I had a concert floor in my shop,didn't have it yesterday.then use garage epoxy or first choice those garage floor tile type mats,really nice on the back,can't afford Rubber mats at the bench and tool stations.


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

I waited a year for my floor to fully cure, than put down an epoxy floor. Totally love it. It's a very lite bright color, helps with the lighting cleans up with a breeze and there's noticebly less humidity in the garage. All in all despite the cost one of my better decisions.


----------



## ElChe (Sep 28, 2014)

I wish I had an epoxy floor coat in my shop with the traction sprinkled stuff. My shop gets spills and the concrete floor now looks like a scene from Dexter after I spilled some red mahogany stain in one spot.


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

I sort of had the same problem with some deck stain. But with a little elbow grease and mineral spirits it came right up off my floor.


----------



## OSU55 (Dec 14, 2012)

I like a concrete floor. Wearing good shoes takes the place of mats and makes it a lot easier to clean up. I lso like the floor sealed so chemicals don't soak in (I do mechanical work on cars, motorcycles, mowers etc. in the shop as well and don't like oil and other stiff soaking into the concrete). I used a Sherwin Williams concrete stain, in a lighter color, that helps brighten things up. I also used the "sharkskin" traffic additive they have, at about 50% what they recommend. Full strength would have been too much. The stain has held up pretty well. Any strong solvents spilled on it are allowed to evaporate and the coating returns to normal.

Another option, although fairly pricy, is grinding, polishing, and sealing the floor. We have done this in our industrial plants, and it holds up better than any epoxy or other coating (all of those eventually peel). It does not create much of a film, but about anything liquid just beads up. It holds up to fork truck traffic. I can get more info on the sealer we use if interested.


----------



## 8iowa (Feb 7, 2008)

When I built the "Workshop in the Woods" the concrete contractor put a sealer on the floor, which as I understand interferes with other coatings. This may be the reason why the epoxy I put on my garage floor has not held up well.

For the workshop I put Ace Hardware liquid wax on the floor. This can be renewed of course and really enhances the "sweepability" of the floor.


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

Concrete is mean on the feet. Good shoes help a lot, but still, an hour on it is like three or four on a wood floor.

So far, I have five of the horse stall mats laid down and I plan on adding five more. I'd love to cover the entire floor with them. They make being in the shop much more enjoyable.

The ones I have are located around all the major equipment. Adding more would make rolling equipment and carts easier.

They run about forty each, are 1"x4'x6'.

Just food for thought.


----------



## CoachSchroeder (Jan 3, 2014)

Previous home owner put down the epoxy stuff. It looks awesome and makes cleaning up super simple. It can be slick when it is wet but not a huge concern for me.


----------



## agallant (Jul 1, 2010)

Thanks guys. I am now leaning in the direction of doing the epoxy floor with some grit in it for traction.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

I do nothing. This eliminates any down the road maintenance.


----------



## tomclark (Feb 16, 2010)

I moved from FL to NM in 2011. Since I had the opportunity to finish the floor before moving in, I used concrete stain with a clear sealer over it. Love it! Super fast and easy to do. Also was not expensive at all. Having the floor sealed makes sweeping very easy with less dust.

This photo was taken while putting up the OSB walls and painting them. Having a bright shop is very easy on the eyes and looks nice. Four years latter floor looks like the day it was stained.


----------

